# Carburetor Vacuum Hoses 69



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Recently bought a 1969 GTO, 400 with 3 speed auto and AC.
The car is numbers matching except for the carburetor and the master cylinder. The current carb has numbers that are from a 69 Olds and the vacuum lines from the master cylinder to the carburetor come around to the front of the carb. 
My research tells me the carb I need is a 7029268. My issue is that I would like to replace the vacuum line correctly and I don't have the proper diagram or layout. I have checked my Zazarine manual but I do not see one. Anything to help would be appreciated.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From the 69 Assembly manual.


----------



## sameold01 (Jun 21, 2020)

I can snap a picture of my 69' if you need. I believe my has a port on the rear of the carb for brakes and on the front of the carb is pcv.






69 GTO Vacuum Advance - PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together


69 GTO Vacuum Advance 68-69 GTO Tempest & LeMans TECH



forums.maxperformanceinc.com


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

Thanks so much for responses.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

sweet picture ED
your info is very much valued here

same old 1 ,,,,,, I hope your pvc goes to the intake ...

Rambler ..... you may have a little different plumbing on the rear of the carb for your ac vacuum source.... fairly sure it has its own base fitting
on the rear of the carb with 3? vacuum sources...
do you still have the original q jet ?? 7029262 ??


----------



## GTO Rambler (May 20, 2021)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> sweet picture ED
> your info is very much valued here
> 
> same old 1 ,,,,,, I hope your pvc goes to the intake ...
> ...


I do not. I am looking to purchase but I think it is a 7029268. Did I miss something or get it wrong?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

9268's are sweet also ....


----------

